# Bridge Stichwörter filtern



## heindreas (3. November 2010)

Servus miteinander,
ich hab da mal eine Frage zu der Stichwörter Filter-Funktion von Bridge:
Kann ich irgendwie so filtern, dass ich nur "das kleinste Gemeinsame"
als Filterergebnis habe?
Beispiel: Bilder haben verschiedene Stichwörter (Bike, Running, Mann, Frau,
Action, Detail) und ich möchte nur die "Schnittmenge" von den Bildern
Bike/Mann/Detail angezeigt bekommen (und NICHT ALLE Bilder "Bike"
plus alle Bilder "Mann" plus alle Bilder "Detail").
Ich hoffe, ich habe mich einigermaßen verständlich ausgedrückt.
Würde mich freuen, wenn mir da wer helfen könnte.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (3. November 2010)

Hi,
ja das geht. Bin mir jetzt nicht sicher ob auch über die Filterpalette. Aber mit der Suche strg/cmd+f da kannst du dann verschiedenste Kriterien festlegen und miteinander kombinieren.

Sitz leider grad nicht an einem Rechner mit Bridge drauf sonst könnte ich es dir genauer sagen.

Viele Grüße


----------

